# Pony Clubs/Riding Clubs - Central Scotland



## Crosshill Pacers (11 May 2015)

Hi,

I'm currently in the process of trying to arrange a sort of 'open evening' at the harness racing grass track near Stirling.  The purpose of the evening is for groups associated with other equestrian disciplines to come along to the venue, have a tour of the facilities (track and barns), watch a demonstration with the common pieces of harness used for racing and horses being tacked up, as well as see the horses being trained and perhaps have a go at sitting in the sulky/racing saddle themselves.

It is something I have already arranged, with success, in Wales before I moved to Scotland.

At the end of the event, the groups would be given free admission tickets to be used at any race meeting throughout the season at either the grass track or the nearby hard track, as well as a fixture list detailing these meetings.

Firstly I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to which Pony Clubs and/or Riding Clubs I could contact (within reasonable access to Bannockburn/Stirling) to point me in the right direction, and secondly if anybody within this forum would be interested in arranging to come along with their own riding school/club/with friends?

Thanks 

Sarah


----------



## measles (12 May 2015)

I'd suggest East Stirlingshire PC, Linlithgow & Stirlingshire PC, West Perthshire PC, Glenbrae RC, Almond RC & Forth View RC. Good luck!


----------



## x-di-x (12 May 2015)

Strathearn pc and strathearn riding club?


----------



## EmmaC78 (12 May 2015)

You could also try Strathendrick Riding Club.


----------



## Jnhuk (12 May 2015)

If you contact BRC area 1 - they will send out info to all the clubs in the area and I think they sometimes will put a link on their website/fb page


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (13 May 2015)

Thanks everyone, will add those to my list to contact.

I checked The Pony Club website yesterday and established that the nearest clubs are in either Area 1 or Area 19 (I think - my Scottish geography isn't too hot) so figured I could contact the area reps and wait to hear back from them. I'm seeing the track owner tomorrow evening so hopefully he gives it the thumbs up and we can go from there.

Thanks again


----------



## Karakorhum (22 May 2015)

Would you add Polnoon Castle Riders' Association to your list. It sounds a great idea and I'm sure the club members would be interested.


----------



## LA&Murph (22 May 2015)

Oooh, I've just seen this.  As a standie owner myself (and having had a go with him in a training cart), I'd love to find out more as my yard no longer enters races.  I'd love to come along with friends, keep us updated!


----------



## asommerville (25 May 2015)

Cab you add Renfrewshire Riding Club to your list please?  I think a few of our members woudl be interested and we are not that far (45mins ish) away


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (26 May 2015)

To everyone showing an interest in this - I have spoken to the track owner and he has given me the green light to look for suitable dates with riding clubs and Pony Clubs.  I'll need to check my diary but we're looking at a Friday evening (after 4.30pm) in the next few weeks.

I'll sort myself out tonight and start contacting people and provide a list of possible dates, so those of you who have posted on here can let me know whether any of the dates are suitable.  If there is enough interest we can consider holding more than one open evening.

I am genuinely looking forward to getting this arranged, this sport is a hidden gem in Scotland (and the rest of the UK!).


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (27 May 2015)

Hi again,

To everyone who has expressed interest on behalf of their local riding clubs, can you please provide an email address or email me at thomassa1989@hotmail.co.uk please ASAP.

I've got provisional dates for the open evening as follows:

Friday 19th June
Friday 26th June
Friday 10th July
Friday 17th July

Depending on the levels of interest for the above dates, it would be possible to arrange more than one event.  I will still need to speak with the owner to confirm any possible dates but he has given me the go ahead for a Friday because it shouldn't be affected by Thursday night or weekend racing, plus his stable lad is available all evening to help with the demonstrations.

If anybody wants any more details, message me or drop me an email and we'll see what we can do!

Thanks,

Sarah


----------

